# Fast Cars... Why?



## ebackhus

When I see ads for cars designed to tear the roadways a new one I can't help but wonder WHY anyone would need that kinda power.


----------



## Joefireline

I guess they just want to wreck our environment... More power = more pollutive.

What I like in a car, is: Cheap to run, lots of space, comfort, practical, some simple features, such as a 3.5mm jack for MP3 player to radio, not too ugly etc..


----------



## bruiser

I like power. Mo power, mo power. No wimp cars for me. I like knowing my cars can outrun almost anything on the road, if necessary. It's like money in the bank. You never know when you might need that power. And, performance vehicles have to meet the same pollution guidelines as other, lesser, vehicles.


----------



## carsey

The more power the better.....Gotta smoke then kids at the lights and race them along the roads. When I get my car. :smile::grin:


----------



## ebackhus

And what in regards to law?


----------



## carsey

Evade the police hopefully....nothing wrong with driving within the limits.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

Some people just like the fact that their cars are fast, though they can't really legally drive them to their potential, the feel of power when driving them is worth it. Personally, I couldn't stand the idea of driving a Metro or like car with poor power, but I don't exactly need 650 HP either. 200-300 will do. :grin: (<120 HP...  ) yeah, I speed sometimes... But heck, I've only gotten 1 ticket and no wrecks, so I must not be a _terrible_ driver :4-dontkno lol.


----------



## Fr4665

i like power but really its an addiction (not to everyone though u gota be the power hungry race car type) . ull always want more, lets say u have a honda. you go with all the parts you can get without going turbo, you have 170hp ur like i want more ! so u go to turbo you have 300hp ! so u want more you get a 100shot of nitrous then ur at 400hp then u start upping the boost on the turbo u suddenly have 500hp. and then the motor blows and u start over to get more 

its really the same if u want a faster cpu or video card but thers no real use for it ... and really even then ur polluting the environent 

im good with 300hp, i have 130 right now and the car weights alot since its an old 5 series, my old car had 130 and it weight half of the 5 series. soon comes a 325i with 170hp then the turbo then its vroom vroom autobahn here i come.


----------



## crazijoe

ebackhus said:


> And what in regards to law?


It's only against the law if you get caught. :grin: 

I have personal plates on my Cutlass that say "KECH ME"


----------



## pharoah

its just like when people bungie jump,parachute,and other crazy stuff.its the adrenalin rush the high kinda like drugs in addictivness.


----------



## Doby

I just like to know the powers there when I need it, I am the same way with boats, More Power


----------



## puterdummy59

Got my ideal with the '05 Honda Accord Hybrid V-6. Burns the tires, runs like a scared rabbit, yet some good economy, comfy and great handling. I used some Sea Foam recently with a tad over 9k on it, and could tell it cleaned it out. Pep good as ever, and the mileage came back up. Averaging 25 to 30 in the city depending on weather, driving conditions.


----------



## 11B-33T

ebackhus said:


> When I see ads for cars designed to tear the roadways a new one I can't help but wonder WHY anyone would need that kinda power.


:3-nuts: ..Probably the same mentality of the folks sporting Intel or AMD HT Dual core 4+ Ghz processors with 3+ Ghz RAM viewed on two NVidia 8000 512MB VGAs running SLI! :SHOCKED: 
It's all about what blows your hair abck & if you're willing to shell out the moola..:grin:


----------



## carsey

My new dream car. 









































http://www.topspeed.com/cars/mitsubishi/mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-ix-mr-fq-360-ar18927.html

The nicest car Ive sat in, worth £36,000. Kicks out 366 ponies out the rear and is loaded with Carbon fibre splitter and a spoiler and also aerodynamics on the roof.

I sat in number 79 out of 200 in the UK. Makes me feel really special :smile:
Hopefully, when I have enough money, I can get one of these beauties and live life.


----------



## RussiA

11B-33T said:


> :3-nuts: ..Probably the same mentality of the folks sporting Intel or AMD HT Dual core 4+ Ghz processors with 3+ Ghz RAM viewed on two NVidia 8000 512MB VGAs running SLI! :SHOCKED:
> It's all about what blows your hair abck & if you're willing to shell out the moola..:grin:


That's exactly what I was going to say. If you're looking at it this way, what's the point of having a big house, what's the point of buying clothes some other place than Wal-Mart?


----------



## 11B-33T

carsey said:


> My new dream car.
> The nicest car Ive sat in, worth £36,000. Kicks out 366 ponies out the rear and is loaded with Carbon fibre splitter and a spoiler and also aerodynamics on the roof.
> 
> I sat in number 79 out of 200 in the UK. Makes me feel really special :smile:
> Hopefully, when I have enough money, I can get one of these beauties and live life.


Nice little ride there carsey. Is that the sticker price _before_ taxes!? :SHOCKED: 

Too bad they put the steering wheel on the wrong side! :grin:


----------



## carsey

Right side for us.

I think its on the road for around that price, may fluctuate a bit.


----------



## forcifer

one word for power: autobahn


----------



## Jason

After driving a big brown truck for more hours in a day then I care to think about, driving something with some power is nice. But I do not really need a car that can do 0-60 in a few seconds.


----------



## RZA

I have a lil over 200 HP in my new gt compared to my old 145hp beater. 

When I went shopping for a car..i test drove a bunch of diff cars..from elantra's up to the impala SS. (from 140hp to 300+hp)

What really makes the diff for me is the excelartion power and the ability to easily pass another car on the highway when your cruising around 120km/h. I find the V6's i test drove with the higher hp and torque were graceful at this. 

Consequently..it's also the cars with the more power and higher trims that are so good at this. Also..the better looking cars are usually always the higher trim vehicles.. and higher trim means bigger engine for the most part.


----------



## soppy1291

ok, you can definatly drive your car to its full potential no matter what it is, anyone ever heard of a track day? also on the pollution thing, the ones that cause a lot of pollution are produced in such low quantity that it doesn't matter.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

How much does it cost to go to the track though? You have to factor in the track fee, gas used (You will likely go through >2 tanks in a normal day at the track), as well as tires. If you drive at all aggressively on the track (meaning 110+, or any corners where you have to counter steer), you will probably have to replace all 4 tires, even if they were new going in. On a car like mine, that costs about $550 - I run Z rated high performance tires. Add to that the very increased wear on the engine, struts, and shocks and you have a very expensive day at the track. Probably totals about $1,000...

Also, you have to factor in the risk - especially if you aren't an experienced driver at the track. Nevertheless, the risk is definitely lower than if you were to try similar driving on public roads...

Check out this guy's day at a track (+ some on the roads, in the UAE): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZoLC3Yq2wg
Needless to say, he had to replace those tires... Though I doubt they were at all expensive tires. Crazy talented, but also crazy in the mind. Would _NOT_ ever try most of that - aside from the drifting on the track (or what appeared to be a track).


----------



## carsey

Nice funny video.


----------



## Kalim

ebackhus said:


> When I see ads for cars designed to tear the roadways a new one I can't help but wonder WHY anyone would need that kinda power.


Differences. People differ.

Just like why people want more FPS in games when its useless since you have enough to play well, all the Olympic speed, power and distance based competitions .. when it hardly makes a difference in any way and neither is it needed in life. For some its purely about how they feel with _more_ and for most its about how the "expense", "name" and "quality" _makes_ you feel. Happier? Higher self esteem? Others would do it purely to brag and show off. Just like wanting more than 2GiB RAM for most users, _faster_ CPU or _faster_ HDD when all they do is download off the net, listen to songs and watch movies. :sigh: 

You have an American Chevy trying to break the WR this week. Its a supercar and rated faster than the production Bugatti. I believe since WW1 the main agenda of everywhere has been *competition*. Just to outdo another and keep working for that. So that is why they keep going at it to _better_ their competitions and dominate their markets. Thats how these things actually come into being. Then you have all the hype, drama, PR stunts, exaggerations and boasts, let alone how the lighting (& the subtle use of women) and TV makes these things appear highly fairy tale like, and the consumer watching drools over such stuff for eternity. :laugh: 

Its not about need at all. Its more about want.


----------



## soppy1291

ok, i guess a track day is expensive, but you cannot tell me that people drive like that video at the track. btw, if you aren't drifting, you don't counter steer often, those who do don't really know how to drive. i don't see anyone that races on the circut counter steering. the tires isn't where the track will get you, its the gas and other accelerated wear and tear factors. if you really love cars though, its worth it.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

It depends on what you want to do at the track. Apparently you aren't aware that there is an entire division of racing devoted to drifting, and many amateurs like to attempt it. For reference: http://www.drifting.com/index.php. A LOT of people like to attempt drifting, as it is popularized in movies like The Fast and the Furious. Also, the increased wear _will_ also apply to tires, though you may not go through a set if you don't drift... Driving at 120 mph for extended periods will cause much more wear on all parts of a vehicle than does normal driving.

True, you shouldn't be counter-steering much on a regular race circuit, but how many people that haven't driven on a circuit before actually know how to drive well? If it's being suggested that crazy drivers take it to the track instead, we shouldn't assume they are skilled drivers already :wink: .


----------



## soppy1291

oh, wow. who doesn't know that there is an entire division of racing devoted to drifting (that knows anything about cars)? i am simply saying that if you have a Nissan 300ZX or something that isn't riced out and you decide to take it to the track, you may not be able to drift it simply because it doesn't have the power. also isn't it kind of obvious that parts will wear quicker on a track when your doing a buck fifty? i would like to point out that i said they do wear quicker at the track and that that is where it will cost you a lot. i do agree with you about the crazy people racing on the track not knowing how to drive the right way. but if you want to keep cost down, you would be smart to learn how to drive. (maybe take lessons from someone, though that is expensive, or get a friend to teach you how to drive that knows how to drive) by the way, it isn't like your doing 120 all the way around the track, just on straightaways and other less "steep" turns. otherwise your braking to go through turns and stuff. (i am aware that this accelerates the wear and tear process)


----------



## 8210GUY

As with most here I want the power to be able to get out of the way of the idiots out there, the amount of times I've been stuck between 2 boy racers revving the hell out of their "supercars" waiting to tear away from me who's just sat there waiting for the lights to change, it always makes me laugh as I see them disappearing behind me in the mirror as I pull away. :devil: 

OK if they happen to have a fast enough car to take off their more than welcome to go for it, I'm not there to drag with them, I just want to be able to get out of the way of the idiot element, also goes to when your moving, the more BHP you have the quicker you'll stop, so again more control than the idiots, not to mention it makes overtaking much safer, I remember the other year I had a butt wipe playing tag with me on the motorway, I just wanted to get home, but they kept overtaking me then slowing down, so I passed them again and it was like this for 5 minutes, and we were doing about 100mph at the time, so I had enough and tapped the accelerator and I was gone, they never knew what hit them as they had nothing left, once I put a mile or so between us I slowed down to a reasonable speed again, but having that power has saved me on many occasions from what could of been some very nasty even dangerous situations.

But I have a couple of mates who are MG owners and belong to clubs as such, they often go on days round race tracks etc, but there are strict rules about doing it, they aren't allowed to go round like race track drivers, and if they do anything to dangerous they are taken out and banned from carrying on driving there, at least thats hat it's like in the UK, not sure about other country's there.

And as to pollution that isn't totally true about high power cars putting out more pollution than a lesser car, I think it was top gear some years ago showed a Porsche on a garage forecourt, they filled the tank and then said if they took that car and maxed it out until that tank was used up, it would still put out less pollution than 3 drops of petrol would on the garage forecourt.


----------



## soppy1291

yea and there is a Toyota hybrid that goes 188mph too.


----------



## newnewbie

its not about need ;
its a bout the other kind of need, you now the kind that stirs the soul,invigorates, inspires when satisfied. afterall do we REALY need anything fun?


----------



## geek73

I agree with most. I have an 05 maxima which is perty fast.
But its not about that.
It is hving that option.. Like computers I overclock mine. To get the best out of a cheaper cpu. Granted a car is more expensive than any super pc I have owned. But I like having that option to pass someone if needed or simply if I want to..


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

soppy1291 said:


> oh, wow. who doesn't know that there is an entire division of racing devoted to drifting (that knows anything about cars)? i am simply saying that if you have a Nissan 300ZX or something that isn't riced out and you decide to take it to the track, you may not be able to drift it simply because it doesn't have the power. also isn't it kind of obvious that parts will wear quicker on a track when your doing a buck fifty? i would like to point out that i said they do wear quicker at the track and that that is where it will cost you a lot. i do agree with you about the crazy people racing on the track not knowing how to drive the right way. but if you want to keep cost down, you would be smart to learn how to drive. (maybe take lessons from someone, though that is expensive, or get a friend to teach you how to drive that knows how to drive) by the way, it isn't like your doing 120 all the way around the track, just on straightaways and other less "steep" turns. otherwise your braking to go through turns and stuff. (i am aware that this accelerates the wear and tear process)


Gotya. I think we're on the same page now... :laugh: I thought you were assuming that amateurs would not be drifting at all, which I found funny.. and was probably a bit too sarcastic for text - probably didn't seem like I was being sarcastic, yes I did know that you probably knew about drifting - you used the term in the previous post lol.


----------



## soppy1291

yea i suppose i should have realized your sarcasm. i was having a long day when i wrote that. glad we're on the same page though.


----------

